# Gewinn eingegangen



## Doris (27. Okt. 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben Fotowettbewerbausrichter und Sponsoren

 klingt etwas komisch... aber wie soll ich es sonst schreiben ohne jemanden zu vergessen?

Soeben wurde mir mein Gewinn zugestellt 

Vielen Dank dafür.

ist alles heil übergekommen 

​


----------



## Christine (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gewinn eingegangen*



Doris schrieb:


> ist alles heil übergekommen
> ​



 versteh ich nicht, ich denk er ist eingegangen...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Gewinn eingegangen*

... also ein Gewinn (Koi-Center) ist bei uns auch eingegangen 

@ Elschen: auch bei uns ist alles heil übergekommen


----------

